# King of Mercia (racing) 23" 653



## Aravis (24 Dec 2016)

Built in 1989, at the time this was my idea of the perfect frame:




In 2005 I was hit from behind and fell on my left, breaking a wrist. There was remarkably little damage to the bike; the frame was not visibly damaged, but close inspection shows that the fall put the rear end a few millimetres out of alignment.

Other than having the rear wheel rebuilt and establishing that the damage is unnoticeable when riding, I did nothing with it until last year, when I took it back to its birthplace for an assessment. The verdict was that it is certainly repairable; a full restore in their factory would cost about £400.

That would certainly be a good option if it were still my perfect frame (Anquetil blue and cream would look nice I think). A day's riding in Staffordshire and Derbyshire showed that this is not the case - I need something more relaxed these days - so after much pondering I am offering it "free to a good home".

I have removed and cleaned all components. These are Shimano 600 Tricolour, with 7-speed cassette hub, and are in decent used condition. I would prefer not to give these away as they are potentially of use (the pedals have already been commandeered) but I'd be happy to reach an arrangement.


----------



## raleighnut (24 Dec 2016)

I'd love it but can't justify another bike in the sheds, couldn't do it justice either nowadays anyway.

Lovely thing to do with it though, hope it goes to a good home.


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2016)

Wonderful gesture .


----------



## biggs682 (24 Dec 2016)

@Aravis what a gesture .

I would like to be considered as a worth while recipient.


----------



## dan_bo (24 Dec 2016)

What a guy! Wish I had room....


----------



## cyberknight (24 Dec 2016)

dan_bo said:


> What a guy! Wish I had room....


Wish i was tall enough !


----------



## Aravis (24 Dec 2016)

Thanks for the interest. There's no hurry as far as I'm concerned, so think it over.

The guy who hit me couldn't deny liability, and I made him pay. The settlement comfortably bought my current bike and the wheel rebuild for the Mercian. I had a lot of fun on it "back in the day", and it doesn't feel like it owes me anything.

My in-laws live in Northampton, so I not infrequently travel in that direction. North Hampshire (Basingstoke) is another possibility.


----------



## Aravis (29 Dec 2016)

I have two people asking to be considered as potential recipients. I quickly realised I didn't have a strategy for dealing with this situation!

Anyway, I am now closing the invitation and tomorrow morning I will contact the two members directly. It's possible I may have missed somebody, so if you haven't heard from me by midday tomorrow, and think you should have, please let me know asap.


----------

